# Great News and and opinion needed



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

A couple years ago, maybe a little less, I posted on this forum about my GSP puppy I had to put down because she folded her intestines a few times. It was not easy, I loved that dog.

Anyway, it's finally come time to get another dog and I made a purchase from a breeder/ trainer in North Dakota for a started Italian Spinone. It's 18 months old and it retrieves on land and water, already has a pheasant season under it's belt and is well on it's way to being a great versatile hunting partner. I'm really excited to finish him off and have a buddy again.

Here's a picture:









Ok, so now comes time for your opinions. I have a kennel already and want to get a cover for it for camping and hunting. I'm debating whether or not I want an insulated cover or un-insulated? I will be taking him on the duck hunt and think insulated would be good for those temperatures but, also camping in the summer and other upland game hunts so, I wonder if an insulated kennel would not be good for the heat? Anyway, if anyone has experience with this that would be great, let me know what you guys do.

Also, I'm in Provo so, if anyone wants a buddy to train with, I'm hoping to get out this summer and get my pup on some training birds to finish him off.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You'll only need a cover if he's in the back of an uncovered truck and it's really cold. Most dogs like the cooler temps because they have no way to cool off other than getting wet or panting. (dogs don't sweat) As long as the cover is tight enough to keep the wind off him when it's really bitter outside he'll be fine. Cover it up too tight and he'll over heat even when it's cold out.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Agree with Tex. I have a GWP with the chewbacca like coat yours has. Unless they get really wet and stay wet, they aren't going to get cold. My fear of overheating is much greater than being too cold.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

That's good news, I'm thinking people over-protect to cold and under-protect to heat. This helps me a lot, thanks gentlemen.


----------

